# Is my Cat Pregnant?



## katieozzy86 (Mar 15, 2009)

hi! so im new on this site and i need some cat advice.
you see, i have three kittens, one boy & two girls. They just turned 6months old about last week. We were planning to get the male neutered this month, but Friday morning i was getting ready for school when we heard one of the kittens' meowed like a scream we went out into the kitchen to see the girl on the ground crouched with her tail sticking up and the boy on top of her hopping up and down ON TOP OF HER! Later that day she started acting funny. Every piece of furniture she walked by she rubbed against with her head(very unusual for her....). Then she kept on meowing at everyone she saw. Plus she kept on making that sound you make when you roll your R's except with a more of a purring sound to it. She finally stopped at about 10pm that night and has been acting like her normal self ever since! Does anyone have any advice?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Welcome, your young girl-kitten has come into season. Unfortunately, by waiting so long to spay/neuter everyone, you may be having some bigger problems, because even if you nueter your male cat asap (_like Monday_), he can STILL be fertile and get female cats pregnant for up to 8+ weeks as it can take that long for the viable sperm in his system to either completely exit and/or die off with age. At this point, I think your very best bet is to get everyone spayed/neutered, most especially the females, right away. 
Like within the next week or two. 
If you can get it done right away, you may have dodged a bullet and they will be spayed w/out having become pregnant. If they had become pregnant, it would be so early as to not be difficult for the kitten (_easier recovery_) or the vet and technicians (_emotional distress_) performing the spay.
Or, you can let them all have kittens and try to find good homes for everyone. Keep in mind, though...a female cat can get pregnant VERY soon after giving birth and then you are back into the cycle again. Then you would have to wait until she weaned the 1st litter, gave birth to the 2nd litter, kept her and the male completely seperated while she is raising the 2nd litter to ensure no pregnancy and then seperate her from her kittens to dry her milk before you can finally spay her.
Good luck, it is a difficult position you are in. Can you post pics of everyone?
Heidi


----------



## cjh27 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum  

I agree with Heidi on all acounts. I'm afraid you've probably waited too long and your kitty may be pregnant already. Are they brother and sister?

Personally I'd get all three neutered asap and inform the vet that your little girl may be pregnant- he'll remove the whole uterus then.

If you'd rather not have a possible abortion you should let your vet examine her and decide if she's old enough to have a safe birth. If yes start informing yourself about raising a litter and how a normal cat birth should progress, so you know when your cat may be needing a vet.

What every you decide on- you really should get at least the tom neutered asap, otherwise you'll end up having too many kittens to re- home and a very stressed mother cat. 

Christine


----------

